# Hi, I'm new and from England!



## Kate354 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hia, I'm Kate, I'm 15 years old and I've been riding since I was 4. 
I live in London so I can't have a horse of my own, but at my riding school I'm the only person who can control this fjord cross, called Limone. She is the ultimate love of my life and she's basically mine anyway! I also brought up a welsh section a liver chestnut mare who was brought to the stables at 9 years old and had been ridden twice. No one was small enough to ride her and good enough so I got to bring her up all by myself. This pony is the biggest scardy cat pony you have ever met! She's scared of the wall, the wind, any movement whatsoever so getting her to jump even the smallest crosspole was the hardest challege of my life! Now however she's jumping 3ft with ease and she even does cross country! I love her so much!
I also this month started sharing a 13.2hh black dales type pony who is adorable!

Limone:

















Elsa: 
















(first time she ever jumped a cross pole)

Wizard: 
















(excuse my position)


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello and welcome! This is a great forum, so have fun posting. Love Wizards clip btw, the heart is great!! :wink:


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

hey my names alyssa i have a 14.2 quarter horse names junior! i live in sc you live in london awesome always wanted to go there


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you 
Have fun posting!


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Welcome! I hope you enjoy the site! Dont be afriad to ask questions, its a great place to do so!
Have fun posting!


----------



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey hope you like the site, im also from england but moved to america... 
i know what you mean about not being able to have your own horse in london. I used to live just outside london... glad your at a riding school though... god i realli miss them english saddles lol


----------

